# Had ticket. Warriors kicked me out!



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I had a ticket to tonight's game and was really looking forward to seeing the new Blazers. When I arrived at the Arena, a security guard looked through my handbag with a flashlight; nothing but glasses, wallet and other unremarkable items. I showed her my camera and film. The signs, and a recorded announcement broadcast continuously outside the arena, say no flash photography and no video cameras. I explained I never use either. She let me through. Just as my ticket was about to be scanned, a man blocked my path and said I could not go in, that cameras were not allowed. I said I had no video and no flash. And that I have brought cameras for 17 years, that particular camera for 2 years when I replaced my old Nikon with a newer one. He said that I never went past him and that there is a new rule this year. I asked to see this new rule. His exact words: "I don't have to show you anything." I said I wanted to either enter or get a refund, he said I could do neither, finally said to talk to someone else who said to talk to someone else who said to talk to someone else who said to talk to someone else. By the 5th repetition I was, needless to say, impatient. Someone Else #5 said I could leave my camera with them, but they would not guarantee its security. Since I paid $850 used (I upgraded my camera so I could take better basketball photos) this was not a reasonable suggstion. He said (and Someone Else #4 chimed in) that I could not have been taking pictures for 17 years there because they would not have let me. I opened my book of photos and showed a pic of Clyde in Blazer uni. From the background it is clearly taken there, and since Clyde was traded in 1994 I therefore had proof I have taken photos there with no trouble for at least 12 years. They said I could leave the camera in an unsecured location or leave. They said "Sept 11 changed everything" and I had to get used to it. 
Any time someone wants to do something really putrid, from shredding the Constititution to simply kicking a basketball fan out of an arena, they wave the September 11 banner. Osama bin Laden has succeeded beyond his wildest dreams; even innocent pleasures are no longer allowed.
I was told to talk to Someone Else #6 about a refund. Someone Else #6 also apparently believes Sept. 11 happened because I took pictures at a basktball game. He said that he could not give a refund to me then but if I called he'd take care of it. He took my ticket, I guess so I could not sell it to a scalper. I asked what happens if he then denies I ever showed him a ticket? He is someone I have worked with unlike those who pretend I never took a camera or a cake into the arena, and said we've known each other 10 years, now I doubt him? I pointed out he himself had said everything is different now.
So now I am home and mad beyond words.
Anyone know the email for Courtside Thursday Night? I want to tell them why I was not there.
I have tix for 2 regular season games. I will go, without cakes, without camera, without enthusiasm. I know the team is worth watching and so is the game of basketball, but I am fed up past the eyeballs with the "September 11 changed everything" crap line.
I hope this is coherent.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

crandc said:


> I had a ticket to tonight's game and was really looking forward to seeing the new Blazers. When I arrived at the Arena, a security guard looked through my handbag with a flashlight; nothing but glasses, wallet and other unremarkable items. I showed her my camera and film. The signs, and a recorded announcement broadcast continuously outside the arena, say no flash photography and no video cameras. I explained I never use either. She let me through. Just as my ticket was about to be scanned, a man blocked my path and said I could not go in, that cameras were not allowed. I said I had no video and no flash. And that I have brought cameras for 17 years, that particular camera for 2 years when I replaced my old Nikon with a newer one. He said that I never went past him and that there is a new rule this year. I asked to see this new rule. His exact words: "I don't have to show you anything." I said I wanted to either enter or get a refund, he said I could do neither, finally said to talk to someone else who said to talk to someone else who said to talk to someone else who said to talk to someone else. By the 5th repetition I was, needless to say, impatient. Someone Else #5 said I could leave my camera with them, but they would not guarantee its security. Since I paid $850 used (I upgraded my camera so I could take better basketball photos) this was not a reasonable suggstion. He said (and Someone Else #4 chimed in) that I could not have been taking pictures for 17 years there because they would not have let me. I opened my book of photos and showed a pic of Clyde in Blazer uni. From the background it is clearly taken there, and since Clyde was traded in 1994 I therefore had proof I have taken photos there with no trouble for at least 12 years. They said I could leave the camera in an unsecured location or leave. They said "Sept 11 changed everything" and I had to get used to it.
> Any time someone wants to do something really putrid, from shredding the Constititution to simply kicking a basketball fan out of an arena, they wave the September 11 banner. Osama bin Laden has succeeded beyond his wildest dreams; even innocent pleasures are no longer allowed.
> I was told to talk to Someone Else #6 about a refund. Someone Else #6 also apparently believes Sept. 11 happened because I took pictures at a basktball game. He said that he could not give a refund to me then but if I called he'd take care of it. He took my ticket, I guess so I could not sell it to a scalper. I asked what happens if he then denies I ever showed him a ticket? He is someone I have worked with unlike those who pretend I never took a camera or a cake into the arena, and said we've known each other 10 years, now I doubt him? I pointed out he himself had said everything is different now.
> So now I am home and mad beyond words.
> ...


Thats too bad. Sounds like the folks at the ticket check in are just dumb. Did you have someone with you or where you alone?? If you were with someone I would have just left it and had them be a witness. September 11th, come ****ing on!


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Damn, what a load of BS. I don't know the email addy you ask about but hope someone else does. That's pretty retarded, considering you're a longtime attendee there, and something of a fan celeb within the Blazers community.

Yes, yes, I can see it all now. You've been plotting all these years, with your cakes and cameras, to get JUST enough trust to blow up the arena tonight!  

The stupidity of some people employed by these organizations amazes me at times.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Why did that guy take your ticket?? If they refuse to let you enter even though you didn't violate any published rules, they really should refund your money. Maybe you should file a police report!


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> The stupidity of some people employed by these organizations amazes me at times.


True. Considering it takes a ****ing hour to get a soda at the concessions stand.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I have the business card of the man who took my ticket, I have known him for 10 years and there were 2 witnesses. I really don't think he's going to cheat me but he said I should trust him based on long years acquaintance. Based on long years acquaintance, they won't let me bring a cake or a camera.

The Warriors are really fan unfriendly, for a time they would not let fans even get autographs before games. Once a player promised a young boy an autograph and security told the player he couldn't! Did you imagine, security tells a player he can't sign a program for a child! And that was BEFORE Sept 11!

What's even more frustrating is it sounds like a great game! Normally I'd be cheering wildly. In the first quarter Portland is doing everything right.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I've been kicked out of the Staples Center. Turns out I just wallked in one game w/o a ticket......


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

You should really complain your way to the top of that organization. I don't know how the warriors are, but the Blazers seem to be pretty fan friendly nowadays on an individual basis, and have PR and executives whom seem to be more than willing to actually discuss things with fans and try to make stuff right.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

crandc said:


> I have the business card of the man who took my ticket, I have known him for 10 years and there were 2 witnesses. I really don't think he's going to cheat me but he said I should trust him based on long years acquaintance. Based on long years acquaintance, they won't let me bring a cake or a camera.
> 
> The Warriors are really fan unfriendly, for a time they would not let fans even get autographs before games. Once a player promised a young boy an autograph and security told the player he couldn't! Did you imagine, security tells a player he can't sign a program for a child! And that was BEFORE Sept 11!
> 
> What's even more frustrating is it sounds like a great game! Normally I'd be cheering wildly. In the first quarter Portland is doing everything right.


Fan unfriendly? Not surprising. I mean it is in Oakland, kind of a pit. My parents used to live there.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, Cran, that's awful. I'd _almost_ even buy the September 11th thing if they'd wanted, say, your nail clippers. But unless they were claiming you might have a bomb built in to that camera... wow, that's really weak. Especially given that they're presumably trying to _increase_ fan attendance and, even if you're a Blazers fan first, you might have been enough of either a Warriors fan or simply an NBA fan enough to show up to non-Blazers games, perhaps bring friends, buy food, etc.

As for the Courtside address, I don't have it off hand but I'm sure it can be found at Blazers.com. Beyond that, it might be worth letting HQ (beyond the radio team) know what happened. They might at least give you a least tell you what the local rules about such things are currently, whether or not that's something that's league wide or controlled by the home team, etc.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Wouldn't have happened had you been wearing Warthog colors instead of being a known Blazers fan.

Nice to know *at least one team * apparently still fears us. :biggrin:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

From a "stickied" thread:

Steve Patterson

[email protected]

Kevin Pritchard

[email protected]

John Canzano

[email protected]

Jason Quick

Oregonian editorial

[email protected]

[email protected]

Kerry Eggers

[email protected]

Dwight Jaynes

[email protected]

The 1080 FAN fat boys

[email protected]

Courtside monday night

[email protected]
[email protected]

barrett, Rice, Jones,

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Am I the only one who finds it offensive that, on a day when more bodies are recovered after 5 years, Sept 11 is used as some kind of advertising slogan?

Maris, it's not just Blazer gear. My seat was just past the "club seats", that have their own entrance. I usually had those seats in the past. Expensive seats, less stringent security.

I looked on the Blazers site and the KXL site and can't find an email for courtside. I will call Blazers tomorrow.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

try [email protected]

but I'd suggest making a huge stink about this. you see people all the time with cameras at the RG. Not necessarily really good cameras with a zoom lense, but still..

sounds like the warriors are run by a bunch of power trippers. at least the people @ the garden don't care.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I would definitely send some angry emails to the warriors organization, I'm gonna send a copy of this to a lady I met who works for the blazers I met when I was on the the fan advisory board.

I brought my camera to the blazers sonics preseason game and had no issues.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Out of curiousity were the security guards a bunch of nappy sloppy ghetto punks that smelled like alcohol, the women with cheap dangly jewelry and lee press on nails, the men with huge beer bellies and a few french fries short of a heart attack that will come and take their miserable lives and rid the world of another worthless leech.

Who the hell would pay anyway to go see the stupid Golden State Warriors play. The freaking warriors. I hope they go bankrupt.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> Out of curiousity were the security guards a bunch of nappy sloppy ghetto punks that smelled like alcohol, the women with cheap dangly jewelry and lee press on nails, the men with huge beer bellies and a few french fries short of a heart attack that will come and take their miserable lives and rid the world of another worthless leech.
> 
> Who the hell would pay anyway to go see the stupid Golden State Warriors play. The freaking warriors. I hope they go bankrupt.


Bad night for you huh? Red in the face?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, Rose Garden is better. I took my SLR with 70-200 2.8 zoom in to the RG last year. I was harrassed several times while in my seat, but the RG policy clearly says any lens under 200mm is okay. My main offense was that my lens was a Canon white L lense, so it "looked" too professional.

I am going to the Clips game tomorrow night, but their policy forbids any cameras of any kind.

Of course this has nothing to do with 9/11, but everything to do with a greedy NBA who is concerned about people selling pictures and them not getting their cut (100%). Keep squeezing those profits out NBA. Some day your are going to have a whole bunch of arenas that are 100% boxes and no fans. The game will die and you'll look back and wonder what you did wrong.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that your experience sucked so bad.

One thing I've gotta say (and I hate admitting to this), but I wouldn't blame the Warriors. Blame the East Bay fans. I mean, it wasn't too long ago that cell phones were being thrown at players next door at A's games. Does anyone else remember fights between the bullpen and fans resulting in chairs being thrown around? 

And it's not just the East Bay. Jim Rome refers to Giants fans as 'battery chuckers' because of the infamous night the Giants gave away free flash lights (with batteries enclosed), only to see the fans throw batteries at the opposing team (if memory serves me correctly, it was the Dodgers the Giants were playing that night).

The 9-11 excuse is bull****. It's disrespectful, yet in lieu of the behavior of Bay Area sports fans, I can certainly understand the Warriors' stance on the camera....to an extent. I mean, I doubt you're going to be throwing an $850 camera at the Warriors...but in the Bay Area, ya never know.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Reep said:


> Of course this has nothing to do with 9/11, but everything to do with a greedy NBA who is concerned about people selling pictures and them not getting their cut (100%).


That's what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

I blame the Warriors and its "security" made up rules only because she was wearing blazer stuff, GS get stuffed!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sounds like a bunch of crap to me.

The security is usually only as anal as the security who runs a particular arena. The guys behind the scenes watching the camera's. Did you get any of the names of the security guys that denied you? If you get there names you can report it to the team itself, not the security at the venue because they could careless. Teams will take your word for it, much more than the security guard.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> Out of curiousity were the security guards a bunch of nappy sloppy ghetto punks that smelled like alcohol, the women with cheap dangly jewelry and lee press on nails, the men with huge beer bellies and a few french fries short of a heart attack that will come and take their miserable lives and rid the world of another worthless leech.
> 
> Who the hell would pay anyway to go see the stupid Golden State Warriors play. The freaking warriors. I hope they go bankrupt.


No, most of the guards were white, all but one male. They were neatly dressed and had not been drinking. They were not noticeably overweight. The woman wore modest makeup, I did not notice jewelry. The head honcho, Someone Else #6, was an older white male. 
Please, keep racism out of this thread.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

crandc said:


> No, most of the guards were white, all but one male. They were neatly dressed and had not been drinking. They were not noticeably overweight. The woman wore modest makeup, I did not notice jewelry. The head honcho, Someone Else #6, was an older white male.
> _Please, keep racism out of this thread_.


I second that. And no need to wish bankrupcy on the W's, either.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Also, thanks for the help. Maris, thanks so much for the emails, you deserve a virtual brownie for a heck of a job. To the Warriors fan: it is not the Warriors, it is the security/arena who are separately owned. I do know that some people are disruptive. But the whole point is I have been coming there for 17 years and am never disruptive, and at least one person knew me. I'm aware of bad fan behavior and it is hardly an Oakland phenomenon. (The chair throwing, for the record, was done by an opposing player, not a fan.) That is the point; while Warriors officials and a whole group of security were tied up with me, those who wished to be disruptive had a clear field.
I know ultra long lenses are not allowed so I don't bring the 300 or the 600. 
I should have gotten the name of the head honcho, he was wearing a name tag. I was too PO'd to think to write it down, besides, they may ban pens as weapons.
Some performances (concerts, dance) ban photos because of copyright issues. That is not an issue here. Broadcasts are copyrighted but not the game itself.
I also agree it has everything to do with selling photos. If the ones I take are nearly as good as the NBA's (they are) and have the added personal value of being unique, I surely have no need to buy pics.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i always had the impression that cameras weren't allowed into shows because of the flash and video. photographs w/o flash were okay. what you should have pointed out is that 50% of the people in the arena probably have cell phones with cameras but they're allowed to watch the game without having their cell phone confiscated?? get the freak outta here!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

So, I'm going to the Clippers game tonight and really want to get some shots. I looked on their web site in the FAQ section and it says no "professional cameras". So, I called and talked to them and they said SLRs are okay, but only with a lens less than 3". So, I am going to stop by my local camera store and pick up a 85mm f1.8 (1.6x crop factor=136mm). It comes in at 2.8 inches, so I should be okay. If all goes well I'll post the shots tomorrow. Hopefully I will have better luck than crandc.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

The 2 things that bother me here are:

1.) you were treated disrespectfully. Truthfully, you should send a letter up the chain of command. It is one thing if a camera is not allowed, but it sounds as if they jerked you ahrd in the process.

2.) As you mentioned, using 9/11 as a catch-all.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

When I first seen you were kicked out I wondered if you were kicked out for not cheering when told to. 

I don't know what type of camera you have but couldn't you have left the battery or mem? If it is a SLR then I guess you wouldn't want to ruin the film.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hap said:


> but I'd suggest making a huge stink about this.


I would too. That's complete BS.

The Rose Garden makes their camera policy very visible:

http://www.rosequarter.com/400/BuildingPolicies.asp

I don't know if the Warriors' arena makes theirs as visible to customers as this, but they should have it somewhere. And you should find it. And you should verify that you were in conformance with it. And then you should raise holy hell to whoever runs the arena. And if that doesn't work, you should use your media contacts to make a big local stink about it.

PBF


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> I would too. That's complete BS.
> 
> The Rose Garden makes their camera policy very visible:
> 
> ...


That looks more restrictive than last year. You could take a 70-200mm SLR in last year, but now it looks like fixed lens cameras only. Sounds like someone needs to make a fixed lens digicam with a 28-200 f2.8 lens. They can call it the RG-1.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

crandc said:


> Maris, thanks so much for the emails, you deserve a virtual brownie for a heck of a job.


Actually, I only cut and pasted from an old post by Kmurph.

But I'll never turn down chocolate.

Not even virtual chocolate. :biggrin: 

Rock the boat in a media way and I think you may end up getting some nice freebies from the Warriors.

Maybe The Blazers would fly you up here for a game against them. :clap:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Smart, PBF!

This is from their Web site:


> Cameras
> Cameras are permitted, but the use of a flash is not allowed. All types of video and audio equipment are not permitted in The Arena.


Not sure to whom I should beef but I will do so. 

I have a Nikon F4 so the camera will run without batteries but not the features (continual shooting, autofocus). It would become a manula camera like my Nikon F.

They were claiming anything with a lens is a "professional camera".

Reep, please post or PM your experience. It's important since they are claiming NBA rule.

If you can't secure the ports, secure my camera, right?


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

good luck, i would imagine a refund is in order if you complain to the right people though. definately.

also, relay the manner in which you were treated (which seems to be rather unprofessionally). that above anything should get you some free tickets or something.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Here is all I can find on NBA arena policies via nba.com:

http://www.nba.com/news/arena_guidelines_050217.html

Not one mention of cameras in there at all. SO... what I take from this is that camera policies are left up to the individual arenas. And according to the policy you found for the Warriors arena, crandc, you were completely in accordance.

You have a beef. A BIG beef. Do not let it go.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

PS: I just sent an e-mail to the NBA front office asking what their guest camera policy is for NBA games (and whether or not they leave that up to the individual arenas). I will let you know what they say, but as I mentioned above, it looks like they leave it up to the individual arenas - and you were definately in compliance with the Warriors' arena's policy.

PBF


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

What total nonsense.

Most "incidents" at sporting events are alcohol related. They won't do anything about that, because booze sales = $$$$. So, to prove that they are "doing something", they enact BS rules.

As for the "9-11" rationale - anybody resorting to that argument should be sterilized. That claim is an offense to so many people on so many different levels, it is unbelievable. :curse:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks again to all. I have to figure out with whom I will beef. I have more media contacts in Portland, ironically, than where I live. But about 10 years ago I had some conversations with a pretty decent San Francisco Chronicle reporter about the Warriors bad customer service. He probably does not remember my name but if I remind him of our conversation he probably will have some memory.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey crandc, what about contacting the ACLU? Don't they just LOVE "Patriot Act" type cases?

PBF


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

PBF, I'm not sure if this would count as a free speech issue. If I was told I could not wear a T shirt with a peace slogan or gay slogan then maybe the ACLU would be interested, but they are simply claiming a "security" rule. 
Please let me know if/when you hear from the NBA re: their camera policy.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

crandc said:


> No, most of the guards were white, all but one male. They were neatly dressed and had not been drinking. They were not noticeably overweight. The woman wore modest makeup, I did not notice jewelry. The head honcho, Someone Else #6, was an older white male.
> Please, keep racism out of this thread.


Oh my god, yes, please keep your racist remarks out of the thread! What does the employees being white have to do with anything? I don't see why you're bring race into the issue, I didn't. I was just wondering if my mental picture of them was correct..but that mental picture did not include race. I'm color blind.

I have absolutly zero tolerance for racist bigots, and it seems the Warriors do not either.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

The FAQ page on the Warriors website has this to say about cameras:



> Cameras
> Cameras are permitted, but the use of a flash is not allowed. All types of video and audio equipment are not permitted in The Arena.


The Blazers FAQ page just says that video cameras are not allowed in the arena. Sounds to me like these teams need to get the information out more clearly to their fanbase so that we can know specifically what will be allowed and what won't. Showing up with an expensive camera and being given a choice between having to check it without a guarantee of its return or missing the game is obviously not fan-friendly. Crandc's experience is a downer that no fan should have to go through.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Just sent emails to the courtside as well as to Rice, Barrett and Wheels; to Eggars and Jaynes and to an SF Chronicle reporter. No point in copying them here; they are basicallly what I wrote in the original post with a few additions for clarity.
Tomorrow I am supposed to call about my refund. I am going to try to get a name of the highest up I can find at the Warriors and ask why they did not follow their own stated policy.
I'll keep you all posted.
Gracias.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> Crandc's experience is a downer that no fan should have to go through.


Looking on the bright side, she missed the 2nd half.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry if I missed this, but why didn't you just go back to your car and leave your camera there?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, so me and my 2.8" 85mm 1.8 made it pass security. I guess being smaller does have it's advantages. Security didn't like my camera bag (designed to hold 70-200mm 2.8), but when he saw the little lens he had no issues.










Anyone want to buy a picture? :biggrin:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Sweet pic, Reep!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

outlaw is filling out now wow he doesnt look like the pencil he used to, that man has some guns that fire more than beebees now!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

As to why I did not leave camera in car: my car was not there, it was at BART. And BART parking lots are notoriously unsafe. They are too big and too open and have too little security.
When I drive out of town, when I have to make a "pit stop" I carry the camera with me. Leaving items that are both valuable and easy to "fence" in a car (like cameras and computers) is not a good idea. Car locks are just not very strong. Basically they keep honest people out.

BTW, the email to Eggars and Jaynes was bounced back to me so I guess that email addy was no good. 
Interesting, Reep. What size lens did you say you had? What kind of camera?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

crandc said:


> Interesting, Reep. What size lens did you say you had? What kind of camera?


Canon 20D, 85mm f1.8 (1.6x crop factor), shooting in aperture mode at ISO 1600 and wide open at f1.8. I just picked this lens up yesterday, and I am pretty happy with it for sports work. I had to throw away a bunch of picks that had the autofocus in the wrong spot. I'm not brave enough to try manual focus in sports while shooting at f1.8.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Reep said:


> Anyone want to buy a picture? :biggrin:



nice shot. I didn't realize he'd bulked up some. given the vertical that guy has, I'm starting to see why people are saying he could play some backup 4.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I could say I'll get a shorter lens but it was the camera itself they objected to. 
I throw away about 3/4 of what I take. Guess what, so do pro photographers with all their equipment and floor access.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

It turns out Someone Else #6, whose card I have, and who I just called about the refund (the delay, BTW, was due to credit card problem, not Warriors) is the person in charge of guest relations for the team. I told him that the NBA guest code of conduct does not mention cameras and read him the Warriors policy on cameras from their web site. He said I could still have put it in my car. And that the lens was too big. I told him that Someone Else #5 had told me only a disposable camera from KMart could be brought in. Had their Web site said that only disposable cameras could be brought in I would have acknowledged that I was wrong and should have checked their policy. But the fact is that they did not operate in regards to their own policy. He refused to reply. I brought up the fact that I had no trouble when I had a more expensive seat. He refused to reply.
His name, BTW, is Darryl Washington. For the record.
Someone Else #5, the chief of security, is Hal Miller. 
They have names, they claim they were doing the right thing in refusing me entry so I see no reason not to use their names.
So it's media and GM Chris Mullin.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

gs sucks!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

crandc said:


> They have names, they claim they were doing the right thing in refusing me entry so I see no reason not to use their names.
> So it's media and GM Chris Mullin.


LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE! :boxing:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mook said:


> nice shot. I didn't realize he'd bulked up some. given the vertical that guy has, I'm starting to see why people are saying he could play some backup 4.


That photo clearly shows Travis came into the season 15 pounds overweight from last year. What a bum. :clown: 

Reep: I love that shot. My first thought was I wanted it for my new avatar (I used to have Travis before I changed to Martell). I see you already are. May I?

Sorry about all the problems you had trying to go to a game crandc. That beyond sucks. Go get'em. If I were in charge you'd get some good comp seats for sure.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> BTW, the email to Eggars and Jaynes was bounced back to me so I guess that email addy was no good.


http://portlandtribune.com/contact_us/contact_us.php


[email protected] 
[email protected]


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

crandc said:


> I had a ticket to tonight's game and was really looking forward to seeing the new Blazers. When I arrived at the Arena, a security guard looked through my handbag with a flashlight; nothing but glasses, wallet and other unremarkable items. I showed her my camera and film. The signs, and a recorded announcement broadcast continuously outside the arena, say no flash photography and no video cameras. I explained I never use either. She let me through. Just as my ticket was about to be scanned, a man blocked my path and said I could not go in, that cameras were not allowed. I said I had no video and no flash. And that I have brought cameras for 17 years, that particular camera for 2 years when I replaced my old Nikon with a newer one. He said that I never went past him and that there is a new rule this year. I asked to see this new rule. His exact words: "I don't have to show you anything." I said I wanted to either enter or get a refund, he said I could do neither, finally said to talk to someone else who said to talk to someone else who said to talk to someone else who said to talk to someone else. By the 5th repetition I was, needless to say, impatient. Someone Else #5 said I could leave my camera with them, but they would not guarantee its security. Since I paid $850 used (I upgraded my camera so I could take better basketball photos) this was not a reasonable suggstion. He said (and Someone Else #4 chimed in) that I could not have been taking pictures for 17 years there because they would not have let me. I opened my book of photos and showed a pic of Clyde in Blazer uni. From the background it is clearly taken there, and since Clyde was traded in 1994 I therefore had proof I have taken photos there with no trouble for at least 12 years. They said I could leave the camera in an unsecured location or leave. They said "Sept 11 changed everything" and I had to get used to it.
> Any time someone wants to do something really putrid, from shredding the Constititution to simply kicking a basketball fan out of an arena, they wave the September 11 banner. Osama bin Laden has succeeded beyond his wildest dreams; even innocent pleasures are no longer allowed.
> I was told to talk to Someone Else #6 about a refund. Someone Else #6 also apparently believes Sept. 11 happened because I took pictures at a basktball game. He said that he could not give a refund to me then but if I called he'd take care of it. He took my ticket, I guess so I could not sell it to a scalper. I asked what happens if he then denies I ever showed him a ticket? He is someone I have worked with unlike those who pretend I never took a camera or a cake into the arena, and said we've known each other 10 years, now I doubt him? I pointed out he himself had said everything is different now.
> So now I am home and mad beyond words.
> ...


That stinks Crandc! Considering the league has been losing fans all over you'd think they would avoid this kind of thing. Sometimes people get a little piece of power and can't help but abuse it. Pretty funny the guy uses the trust me we've known each other 10 years to make you believe he'll refund your money right after he tells you ya can't bring a camera in because they don't know what you'll do (double standard). Shouldn't have happened and hopefully you can get up to Portland for a game and will have a better experience.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

"Daryl Washington" That's what I thought. I expected as much from those people.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> "Daryl Washington" That's what I thought. I expected as much from those people.


Which people? Warriors employees?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> "Daryl Washington" That's what I thought. I expected as much from those people.


If I'm reading this as I think I'm reading it, I'm VERY VERY disgusted with your post.

crandc: I'm sorry to hear the run-around. It sounds like they're being WILDLY inconsistent and you should not be the one who has to pay (in terms of time, money, and missed game, etc.) for it.

I don't know what you can do about it, but good luck.

Ed O.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey thanks, Ed. It's cool that people who often disagree with me are not taking a "ha ha" approach but are realizing that fans are getting shafted.
So far no replies from anyone. Tonight I'm emailing GM Chris Mullin and a sportswriter from the Oakland Tribune (got home too late last night to get started). 

I too noticed that Washington was "that kind of person" but Miller is not.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Got a note from Kerry Eggars, asking if I contacted local media. I said I had with no reply and that the Warriors also have not replied.
Hey, at least SOMEONE responded.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I bet Eggers has some buddies down there that he could / is planning to hook you up with. Don't expect that reply from Eggers to be the last you hear from him on the subject.

Still waiting for a response from the NBA front office on whether or not they have a guest camera policy vs. leaving it up to the individual arenas.

PBF


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hope so, PBF. Not because I really want my name in the media; actually, I don't. But about 10 years ago I had an issue and wrote a reporter. He forwarded my message to a contact on the team, and an issue that I had been trying for WEEKS to get a reply to was settled in one day.


----------

